# In dire need for a cheek contour for very pale skin!



## Rockette13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Face contouring is my latest obsession. However, my skin is so fair that I am finding it very hard to find a contour color that looks realistic! Everything I have tried is more like a bronzer and ends up looking orange-y, if only a little bit, and doesn't look at all like a natural shadow.

Basically what I am looking for is a MATTE, almost grey-toned taupe that blends fairly well and has decent pigmentation...nothing too sheer. I want this in powder form, but I would also love recommendations for a cream product as well, as I'm sure I'll want one at some point. Lol. Ridiculously specific, I know, but this is what I want in my contouring product!

I have heard quite a few raves about the discontinued MAC Blush in Strada. Do you think that it is what I'm looking for? If so, I'll try to track one down! I've also become interested in Illamasqua Blush in Primal, but I can't seem to find enough reviews or swatch photos to completely win my heart over.

I am including a picture of myself so that you really get an idea of just how fair my skin is. Some people think NW15/20 is really pale, but I am quite a bit lighter than that. Finding a matching foundation is an epic quest all of it's own, and I still have to mix Illamasqua's white foundation in with whatever other foundation I'm trying at the moment in attempt to find the perfect combination. *sigh* This picture is actually from about a year or so ago, but it is one of the few pictures I have that was taken in front of my window in direct sunlight, so it VERY accurately shows my true skintone.







Thank you so much for reading this and thanks even more if you have a recommendation or suggestion! Lol. <3


----------



## Babylard (Aug 18, 2010)

maybe you could try the msfn in a shade darker than your skintone


----------



## revinn (Aug 18, 2010)

^ Agreed, maybe in Light-Medium, which is still quite fair. I used to wear the Light MSF, and I'm about your skin tone.

You are STUNNING, by the way!


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Aug 18, 2010)

when i learned to contour it was with shades of foundation, not bronzers or blush like i see a lot of people do now. i would try the shade darker foundation.. if you want the powder, possibly try the MAC Studio fix foundation plus powder in NW20. I wear this shade and looking at your gorgeous complexion, i think it would work and not be too brown. it's more like a darker ivory for you.   or since yo ualready mix that white foundation in with your other one, try the other one without the white in it for the contour.. this might keep you from having to purchase additional products.


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 18, 2010)

You are beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I love your makeup in that pic. 

Have you tried MAC golden bronzer (not refined golden)? that would probably be a really good shade for you. A cheaper alternative is the NYX taupe blush. I personally think strada might be muddy or too dark for you, but if you could find it at discounted price at a CCO you should give it a shot. Ive heard alot of different CCOs have strada right now for like 12 dollars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I personally think MSFN in light medium might be too pink for contouring and it would be alot of money to lose if it does not work....but a pressed powder two shades darker then yours might work also...

HTH!


----------



## Modmom (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rockette13* 

 
_Basically what I am looking for is a MATTE, almost grey-toned taupe that blends fairly well and has decent pigmentation...nothing too sheer.  
_

 
This may be a little weird, but if you get the chance, try Omega e/s.  Its a greyish brown, matte e/s.  I'm NC20 and it has worked for me for contouring.  It can look a little ashy though so I really recommend trying before buying to see if it suits you.


----------



## BrunetteBunnyXO (Aug 18, 2010)

Ur gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Try Studio Fix powder foundation 2 shades darker then your natural skintone. I think contouring with powder foundation looks much more natural and prettier then using blush or bronzer. I think it gives a softer, realer look if that makes sense.


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm sorry I have no rec's but I wanted to say how gorgeous you are, lol!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 20, 2010)

You NEED Emote! Its a past MAC item, but someone may have one. It was kind of designed for contouring.

I'm pale & its perfect!

You are so beautiful!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 20, 2010)

I agree with the recommendation to try MAC Omega eyeshadow - it's just the tone you are looking for.  It is also a fantastic brow filler for those who want a true neutral without any trace of a warm tone.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 22, 2010)

If you can find it at a CCO, Enough Said BP blush. I saw it at mine the other day and thought of LanaLovesMac on Youtube who used it for a look. She has pale skin. HTH


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree try omega and if you are interested you can get pan form strada blush via MAC pro.


----------



## Rioselva (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm a nw15-20, and I really like strada. I also like benefit hoola used very lightly.


----------



## Meisje (Aug 24, 2010)

Another vote for MAC's Omega eye shadow. It's cool-toned. I've used it before and I'm very pale.


----------



## chromatrix (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry to necro this thread, but I am looking for a cream conture. I use Omega as a powder & it works great but so far all the darker foundations are just too yellow to work. Any brand is fine, but I need a creame version of omega!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 12, 2011)

Illamasqua cream pigment in Hollow, perhaps?


----------



## heidik (Oct 16, 2011)

im very very pale also and i use NYX blush in taupe to contour.. its perfect


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 17, 2011)

I think Strada would be perfect.


----------

